# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση, ιδψ ή ψυχωση

## lawer

καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα..καταρχην θα ηθελα να πω σε ολους οτι ειστε αγωνιστες,ειστε πραγματικοι ηρωες..μην αισθανεται κανεις αβολα,ουτε ντροπη..τα θεματα που εχουμε ολοι μας δεν τα επιλεξαμε ουτε τα προκαλεσαμε εμεις..λοιπον πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα ανοιξει ξανα θεμα σχετικο με την αποπροσωποποιηση..ας μην τα πολυλογω ειμαι 26 ετων και απο τα 15-16 περιπου ξεκινησαν διαφορα ψυχαναγκαστικα(πορτες-θερμοσιφωνες-κουζινα και αλλα πολλα)παραλληλα δεν ειχα και διαθεση καθολου..ωσπου καποια στιγμη βιωσα εντονη αποπροσωποποιηση(που τοτε δεν ηξερα τι ειναι)θεωρησα οτι τρελλαινομαι και πηγα σε ψυχιατρο..με καθησυχασε μου ειπε οτι δεν τρελλαινομαι και ολα δημιουργουνται απο το αγχος..πηρα zoloft 100mg και σε λιγο διαστημα τα προβληματα αποτελουσαν παρελθον..καποια στιγμη εκανα τη βλακεια τα εκοψα μονος και υποτροπιασα! επειτα τα αρχισα ξανα και επανηλθα παλι!ημουν πολυ πολυ καλα ωσπου πριν απο 2 μηνες και χωρις καποια εμφανη αιτια υποτροπιασα πολυ ασχημα..ξεκινησε αποτομα μια μερα με ασχημη αποπροσωποποιηση και εμμονες γυρω απο το εγω μου..δηλαδη ελεγα πως μπορουν οι ανθρωποι και λενε εγω,ποιος ειμαι εγω;ενιωθα την ψυχη μου να βγαινει εξω απο το σωμα μου...κοιταω τον εαυτο μου στον καθρεπτη και δεν τον αναγνωριζω! σα να μη με βλεπω..αυξηθηκε η δοση μετα απο υποδειξη του γιατρου μου σε 200mg και μετα απο 2μηνες δεν βλεπω καποια σημαντικη βελτιωση!ειναι σαν το μυαλο μου να προσπαθει να με πεισει οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι λογικες αλλα πραγματικα ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΕΣ ΟΣΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν μπορω ομως να ξεφυγω απο αυτες οτι και αν κανω και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το φαρμακο δεν με πιανει! εχω απελπιστει πλεον δεν αντεχω! ο γιατρος μου μου λεει δεν ειναι ψυχωση να ηρεμησω και να κανω υπομονη! δεν την παλευω ομως φιλοι μου ειναι τραγικο!βεβαια οκ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα σε σχεση με πριν απο 2 μηνες αλλα οχι σε τετοιο βαθμο που να μην εξακολουθω να υποφερω!οποιος αντιμετωπιζει κατι παρομοιο ας στειλει!

----------


## 66psy

εεερε κολλημα με την ψυχωση!!!
ξεκολλα! 
επειδη το σκεφτεσαι γι αυτο σου συμβαινει..
ας το ...
και να ερθει μην του δωσεις σημασια.. κανε ενα κρυο ντουζ, παρε καποιον γνωστο σου τηλ να μιλησετε να ξεχαστεις, ξαπλωσε...
παντως οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα παραμενει

----------


## lawer

> εεερε κολλημα με την ψυχωση!!!
> ξεκολλα! 
> επειδη το σκεφτεσαι γι αυτο σου συμβαινει..
> ας το ...
> και να ερθει μην του δωσεις σημασια.. κανε ενα κρυο ντουζ, παρε καποιον γνωστο σου τηλ να μιλησετε να ξεχαστεις, ξαπλωσε...
> παντως οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα παραμενει


κοιταω ανθρωπους που κοιτιουνται στον καθρφτη και λεω πως μπορουν και το κανουν,ακουω τον αλλον να λεει εγω και λεω πως μπορει;τι εγω;τι ειναι εγω;χριστε μου τρελαθηκα δεν ειναι δυνατον!τι εχω παθει;βοηθεια psy!

----------


## lawer

και απο την αλλη αν ειναι μια ιδεοληψια και οχι κατι χειροτερο γιατι δεν περναει μετα απο τοσο καιρο απο την αυξηση του zoloft!νιωθω τον κοσμο μου να γκρεμιζεται!εν τω μεταξυ κανεις δεν εχει καταλαβει τιποτε!ο μονος που το ξερει ειναι εγω κ ο γιατρος μου!

----------


## 66psy

γιατι δεν ανοιγεσαι στα κοντινα σου ατομα? εμενα αυτο με βοηθησε παρα πολυ.. επαψα να καταπιεζομαι.. 
απο κει δλδ που βγαιναμε βολτες ή και στο σπιτι και εμενα ερχοταν ο πανικος και βασανιζομουν απο μεσα μου χωρις να λεω τιποτα (φαινομενικα ηρεμη και απο μεσα το πληρες χαος) τωρα πλεον αν ειναι τοσο εντονο το λεω.. ας πουμε για παραδειγμα "πω ρε συ παλι με πιασε ο πανικος μπορουμε να κατσουμε λιγο να χαλαρωσω"...
ετσι βγαινει η πιεση.. γιατι οσο το κρυβεις τοσο το καταπιεζεις.. ας μην ξεχναμε οτι η απροσωποποιηση ειναι απορροια συσσωρευμενου αγχους..
επισης ισως μπορεις να πεις στο γιατρο σου να σου αλλαξει χαπια..

----------


## 66psy

> ]κοιταω[/B] ανθρωπους που κοιτιουνται στον καθρφτη και *λεω* πως μπορουν και το κανουν,*ακουω* τον αλλον να λεει εγω και λεω πως μπορει;τι *εγω*;τι ειναι εγω;χριστε μου τρελαθηκα δεν ειναι δυνατον!τι *εχω* παθει;βοηθεια psy!


να που ειναι το εγω

χαλαρωσε ειναι αγχος.. εκει ειναι ο εαυτος σου.. οπου ηταν... οταν κοιτιεσαι στο καθρευτη ξερεις πως εισαι εσυ.. απλως σου χει γινει εμμονη και φοβασαι μην δεν εισαι εσυ.. αγχος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οταν κοιτιεσαι στο καθρευτη ξερεις πως εισαι εσυ.


α το εμπεδωσες επιτελους... το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται αν κοιτιεται κανει στο καθρεφτη κ βλεπει ενα τεφτερτζη :D

----------


## lawer

αυτο εκανα πλεον δεν αντεξα! ειμαι με την κοπελα μου 6,5 χρονια και προχθες της μιλησα..δεν τις ειπα για τις παλαβομαρες που σκεφτομαι απλως οτι δεν ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα! τουλαχιστον το εβγαλα απο πανω μου γιατι ενιωσα οτι δεν μπορω πλεον να το κρυβω!

----------

